# Installazione

## dursino

Salve ragazzi sono nuovo.Ho già esperienza nel mondo linux,ma desidero ora installare questa distribuzione.

Posseggo un eeepc 1005HA dell'Asus con xp e xubuntu installati sopra.

Posso sostituire la partizione di xubuntu con Gentoo?

Quest' ultima usa ext4?

Saluti

----------

## Peach

ciao dursino,

benvenuto nel forum (e spero presto benvenuto in gentoo  :Wink:  )

Non so cosa ti abbia fatto avvicinare a Gentoo, sappi solo che ti permette di fare bene o male quello che vuoi ed avere un controllo ottimo e granulare sul software che vuoi installare. Ciò significa che usare ext4 o btrfs o xfs o pinco pallino dipende semplicemente dalla tua conoscenza del mezzo e da quanto ti senti sicuro in ciò che fai.

Il tutto parte dall'handbook, armati di pazienza e di tempo e consideralo come la bibbia per l'installazione e per i primi passi in gentoo (la parte successiva alla guida di installazione spiega il funzionamento degli sturmenti interni di gentoo):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/

Qualsiasi altro tipo di documentazione la trovi sempre qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ (e non in altri posti)

se hai problemi ci sono forum, irc, bugzilla e google  :Smile: 

non esitare a chiedere.

buon divertimento  :Wink: 

----------

## dursino

Ragazzi perchè mi accade questo?

Sto tentando di fare l'installazione da penna usb, ho scaricato unetbootin,l'ultima realase minimale ,però quando giungo alla schermata dove dovrei scrivere gentoo per cominciare il tutto,mi da come output:

"could not find kernel image" .

Grazie per le risposte

----------

## Peach

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Ragazzi perchè mi accade questo?
> 
> Sto tentando di fare l'installazione da penna usb, ho scaricato unetbootin,l'ultima realase minimale ,però quando giungo alla schermata dove dovrei scrivere gentoo per cominciare il tutto,mi da come output:
> 
> "could not find kernel image" .
> ...

 

scusa potresti essere più chiaro?

allora hai installato la minimal.iso (dimenticavo, su che architettura stai installando?) sulla chiavetta usb, l'hai avviata, al momento del boot te scrivi "gentoo"? 

oddio teoricamente, se l'avvio è uguale a paro paro a quello che normalmente si da da CD, dando invio dovrebbe partire automaticamente il kernel di default e anche se non fosse, in F1/F2 ora-non-ricordo-più-quale dovresti avere le opzioni e i kernel che puoi avviare.

se non è così cerca di essere più preciso nei passi e nei comandi che esegui.

ciao

----------

## dursino

Allora ho scaricato la minimanl per X86,l'ho inserita in un supporto flash usb mediante unetbootin, ho riavviato

 trovo la scritta (dopo aver bootato,da usb) : boot:

se scrivo gentoo o qualsiasi altro comando mi risponde :" Could not find kernel Image :linux"

Forse la procedura di immissione dell'immagine è andata male e non vi è nessun kernel da caricare..

----------

## lucapost

Benvenuto, per creare una chiavetta usb avviabile ti consiglio di seguire i passi descritti qui, non dovresti avere difficoltà a procedere dall'installazione di ubuntu già presente sul tuo netbook.

I file necessari li puoi ricavare a partire dall'immagine iso della distro montata in loop.

----------

